# 7 Vinegar Uses Beneficial to Chickens



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

7 Vinegar Uses Beneficial to Chickens



> Vinegar is a substance that is popping up everywhere. It seems like not a day goes by that we do not learn of a new use for vinegar, often a use that is so painfully easy that it is baffling that we were not doing just that all along. With its extraordinary cleaning properties, vinegar is a must-have for chicken keepers. Since it is mild and non-toxic, it does an excellent job of sprucing things up without doing harm to your animals. In fact, vinegar is more than just non-harmful; it is...


Read more about this article here...


----------

